# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  The US in May

## Graham McDonald

I will be in the US for three weeks from May 12 - June 2. Dallas for a couple of days, Kansas City for the rest of the that week at a day-job conference on recorded sound archiving, then Vermillion SD at the National Music Museum and then a couple of days each in Seattle, the Bay area, Santa Barbara and LA. The non-conference part of the trip is talking to various mandolin builder and collectors as research for a long gestating book on mandolins and I would be delighted to meet people with unusual or interesting mandolins or just Cafe citizens for a coffee or a glass of wine somewhere along the way.

cheers

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

What days in L.A., Graham?  May 19th is the Topanga Banjo and Fiddle contest - a real hoot with lots of mandos...

----------


## Graham McDonald

> What days in L.A., Graham?  May 19th is the Topanga Banjo and Fiddle contest - a real hoot with lots of mandos...


Friday 31 May until Sunday night

g

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

I'll try to throw something together on the Saturday if that would suit you.

----------


## Graham McDonald

> I'll try to throw something together on the Saturday if that would suit you.


That would be excellent. Thank you and looking forward to it

g

----------


## sgarrity

Let me know.  I'll try to be there

----------


## WELSrev

When will you be in Vermillion, SD ?

----------


## Graham McDonald

> When will you be in Vermillion, SD ?


I am driving up from Kansas City on Sunday May 19 and then back on Thursday 23 May to get a plane to Seattle. 

g

----------


## Mike Black

Hey Graham, 

Lawrence isn't very far from Kansas City.  About a 1/2 hour away.   :Smile:

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Graham, in case you're tracking this thread I'll put updates here.  I assume you'll be staying in L.A. or near LAX.  I'll try to arrange a getogether for Santa Monica so you won't need to drive so far.   Since I'll be driving up there I can pick you up if you prefer.  I'll repeat this in a PM and give you my phone number.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

OK, we're set up for a Meet 'N Greet hosted by Annette and Nowell of Living Tree Music in the San Fernando Valley on Saturday, June 1 from 2 to 5.  P.M. me for more info.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Looking forward to it Eddie.  It's been a few years at least since Graham was last here, correct?

----------


## Patrick Melly

I'll be there. Thanks Eddie, for organizing.

----------


## Mike Black

Graham, Scott Tichenor and myself had a nice time a few weeks back, not to mention the great BBQ!   :Smile:

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

Anyone else want to come along on Sat, June 1st to meet Graham and pick a few tunes?  San Fernando valley, Los Angeles.  PM me for directions.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

It was really great seeing you again this weekend Graham, and I hope you will make another return visit soon.  Special thanks to Annette and Nowell for being the most wonderful hosts (and for suggesting the tune 'The Sunny Banks' which I looked up when I got home and fell in love with), and to Eddie for putting this one together.

----------


## Graham McDonald

Thanks to everyone I caught up with on this trip. It was great seeing people again and meeting a bunch of new cafe folks. Now at LAX for a flight home. Annoyingly the flight I am on is leaving from terminal 4, rather than the International terminal in the next building, and which is mostly the American Airlines domestic terminal, sadly lacking in food choices. Still, I have had the chance to see lots of interesting mandolins along the way, meet lots of good people, and visit some parts of the US I  haven't been to before.

Cheers

G

----------

